# Ruti Island vs Anchor Island



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking to add a couple more fish to my tank, and I really like the Ruti Island victorians. Problem is, i don't see them around my parts very often. Anchor Island on the other hand, i have good access to. When i search for pictures of these, i notice that the Ruti Islands are more colorful than the anchor islands. Does anyone here have experience with both of these? Are the Rutis actually more colorful? Or are the top images on google just better for Ruti Islands maybe?

I'd love any input! I'm wondering if it's worth holding out till some Ruti Islands come to my area (Which i'm sure will eventually happen), or if I should just go with some Anchor Islands.


----------

